# REQ: Track Details of Educational CDs



## mendonan (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

I have in my possession this book:-

The Art of Music - An Introduction (Bryan R. Simms)
( http://www.amazon.com/dp/0673389162 )

which I bought back in my college days more than a decade ago.
Unfortunately I have lost the accompanying CDs ( http://www.amazon.com/dp/067346864X
). Now I suddenly feel a nostalgic urge to listen to some of the
recordings from the CDs, but I have no way to track them down. I live
in Malaysia now (the other side of the globe), and local exchange
rates makes purchasing -- even used CDs -- too much of a burden for
me, especially considering the small info I need from them. If anyone
out there have easy access to these CDs, and willing to share just the
track details (found on the box or in the CD booklets), please reply
here or contact me privately, whichever is convenient/appropriate.

Thanks in advance.


----------

